# Finally Got The Poly V XT!!!



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally Got The New Poly V XT, Had To Put It Together Today


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Lookin good! Bigger pics next time though.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice!!! how long did it take you to get on? 

im looking into getting a 8 2 steel for my 2500hd


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I want one of those.

I want some better pics of that.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

already had the frame on the truck from the end of last season, It took about 2 hours to assemble the plow, I'm going to get pictures tomorrow of all 3 trucks, the loader with pusher, skid and everything else


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

they were crapy cell phone pix, I will have larger tomorrow


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

what kind of loader do you have? 

arnt you a rather young buck as i recall?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a cat IT12B, And Yes I'm 21 Started At 15


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

not to shabby!!! do you plow your own sites with it or sub it?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Subing it this year, Im going to get more pix this afternoon of everything now that its finally nice out and not raining


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;839090 said:


> I have a cat IT12B, And Yes I'm 21 Started At 15


Isn't your name Collin too?

Good to see some young guys on here. I'm 19, started 3 years ago, and my name is Collin.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

merrimacmill;839487 said:


> Isn't your name Collin too?
> 
> Good to see some young guys on here. I'm 19, started 3 years ago, and my name is Collin.


 Your 19?!?!?!?

Good Job!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats a great plow man!!!


Get some bigger pics of it and the truck!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

merrimacmill;839487 said:


> Isn't your name Collin too?
> 
> Good to see some young guys on here. I'm 19, started 3 years ago, and my name is Collin.


Yeah I didnt know your 19! You are deffinetly doing well!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

nice looking plow. and i have to say you are one of the people i look up to on this site. im not quite 17 and hope to have a fleet like yours in 4 years


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks pretty good, thats a nice lookin truck too from what I can tell.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

19 good for you. Best of luck with the new plow


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

02DURAMAX;839959 said:


> Your 19?!?!?!?
> 
> Good Job!!!


Thanks, its been a lot of work, and made me grow up to fast. But I love doing it. I've always been referred to as the 45 year old stuck in the teenagers body by friends. :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;839487 said:


> Isn't your name Collin too?
> 
> Good to see some young guys on here. I'm 19, started 3 years ago, and my name is Collin.


Colin is my name also. except only 1 L (obviously lol). Maybe this business runs in the name!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;840411 said:


> Colin is my name also. except only 1 L (obviously lol). Maybe this business runs in the name!


no no....tim's are better.....colins not tore from that brand of cloth


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

WilliamOak;840411 said:


> Colin is my name also. except only 1 L (obviously lol). Maybe this business runs in the name!


It must! So I'm assuming that means we got a couple more irish guys on here?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Great looking combo. Love Ford trucks with Boss plows.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;840491 said:


> no no....tim's are better.....colins not tore from that brand of cloth


Dont even get me started lol.



merrimacmill;840546 said:


> It must! So I'm assuming that means we got a couple more irish guys on here?


Most definitely lol.
And tushae on the business and being only 19! I'm 18, and you must have busted some major balls to be able to get that loan for your dump! I'll be lucky to get a loan on my own for a newer psd this coming spring lol.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

WilliamOak;840675 said:


> Dont even get me started lol.
> 
> Most definitely lol.
> And tushae on the business and being only 19! I'm 18, and you must have busted some major balls to be able to get that loan for your dump! I'll be lucky to get a loan on my own for a newer psd this coming spring lol.


The dump is the only thing I got a loan on. I used the money making advantages of having the dump to make the money for the tractor. They won't give you a loan for a powerjoke, but they will for a duramax!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;840736 said:


> The dump is the only thing I got a loan on. I used the money making advantages of having the dump to make the money for the tractor. They won't give you a loan for a powerjoke, but they will for a duramax!


Damn*t lol, another duramax guy. I've had it with your kind :realmad::yow!: lol jk!
Ive always been a ford guy at heart lol, and when I was buying my first truck I had 2 rules: no dodge and I didnt want red, well i ended up with both..... But it has served me well and made me my fair share of $ lol.


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

HI darron, 22, and ive had an addiction to snow plowing for the past 2 seasons now..my truck of choice is a 96 f-250 an with a 7'6 western.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

OK enough with hijacking my thread, I'm attempting to upload my pictures from yesterday no


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I just picked up my Poly V XT 9'2" today. Boy I thought I was doing pretty good at 19, but I guess not and I'm 25 now. Keep up the good work guys!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

More Pictures!!!!! Some Of The plows, Our Dump Trailer With Leaf Box(Shouldl Hold A Lot), One Of The Salt Spreaders, The Hydroseeder, And Some Salt, And Of Course The Cat Loader! I didnt get pics of the backhoe and skidsteer


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

More Pics!!!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

More Pics!!!!!!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Here The Are!!!payuppayup


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

everything looks awesome! how old are you??


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

21 years of age and Proud Of It!, I work everyday, The last time I took a full day off without at least a little work was 2 months ago


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

do you do lawncare also?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 2 other spreaders I will have to get pictures of, A Vee Pro 6000 For The New Truck And Another Stainless For The F550, Its A Smith Just Like The One On The White Truck


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes We Do Some Commercial Lawn Care, Mainly Commercial Installation And Maintenance, Been Doing A Lot Of Stone And Block This Year Too


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thats a great looking line up you have there!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks great! Love the leaf set up!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Like I said before, lookin good!!! Thanks for the bigger pics.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I might have a few more pictures


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

Columbia--Do you have cross beams on your leaf box? Im trying to construct a similar box for my dump trailer. I see what you've done as far as the post and rails but do you have a pic of your cross beams?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't have any inside pics, but we ran pressure treated 2x4s with joist hangers for the roof, simple, but strong as we wanted maximum top clearance and we also screwed into them with 3 inch screws from the outside. On the very back there are heavy duty L brackets and 1 2x10 and the 2x12 in the front When were done with it I'm going to put 2 d rings on the ends and lift the box off with the loader, that way we can use it anytime and I don't have to take it all apart. Easy and simple, I overbuilt the box every way possible to make it last


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Everything looks awesome! At 21 you should be very proud of yourself! Great Job! :salute:


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah Thanks, Im trying to get some pix of the new lightbar that I just got. Will try tonight


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone else have one of these in a 9'2"


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

newhere;839074 said:


> very nice!!! how long did it take you to get on?
> 
> im looking into getting a 8 2 steel for my 2500hd


sweet.. where did you get, it how much $$?

i was going for a steel 9'2" like our 8'2" but i think ill get a poly for our 06 dually f350...

ya have any BIG pics?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice equipment.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

2008 F350 9'2" Boss Ploy Vee Love it

2007 F450 9'2" Boss XT Steel Vee Brand New Just got it installed yesterday. 

2006 F450 9' Boss str8 Blade putting it on next week.

I used to run Western until I but the Ploy v on my f350 and well I am a Boss man now. The two new plows are going on trucks I never had plows, but with all the new work this yeat we had to spend some money.

You will love the Boss plow.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I paid $4000.00 for the blade, I already had everything from last year on the truck. Timbrens came today, I cant wait to plow. JD Dave don't you run boss blades on your pickups?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Look on second page for more pics


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone have any pictures of the poly v xt in a 9'2"?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;844270 said:


> I paid $4000.00 for the blade, I already had everything from last year on the truck. Timbrens came today, I cant wait to plow. JD Dave don't you run boss blades on your pickups?


Yes we run Boss we have 2 normal poly 9'2's.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ColumbiaLand;849584 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the poly v xt in a 9'2"?


My brand new v-xt 9.2... just finished yesterday xysport


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice liking all of the poly V's


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

get rid of those grandpa steps and that truck will look bad a$$


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

yes I hate nurf bars or running boards they make me sick


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Columbia.... what do you perfer the steel or poly XT ? I picked up a 8.2 steel this year and wanted to see in the future if I should try out the poly..... and greetings from another under 25 year old!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

newhere;850555 said:


> get rid of those grandpa steps and that truck will look bad a$$


It would look a lot better! Nice pics, I hope to sell or trade my 8ft. straight for a steel 9'2" V next season.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

CJSLAWNSERVICE;961566 said:


> Columbia.... what do you perfer the steel or poly XT ? I picked up a 8.2 steel this year and wanted to see in the future if I should try out the poly..... and greetings from another under 25 year old!


I have 3 boss plows soon to be 4.I also have 1 9'2" V XT steel for our F550, I had to buy another new one this year as I sold a straight blade. I like the poly as nothing stick to my moldboard which is nice when cleanup time comes. I would buy another steel blade in a heartbeat and another poly as well. I had to buy a new plow so I said what the heck I will get the poly, Plus it was the newest thing for the XT and no one else around here for 50 miles has one


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

But yes the poly seems like pretty tuff stuff. Mine has been to hell and back already this year!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ColumbiaLand;962202 said:


> But yes the poly seems like pretty tuff stuff. Mine has been to hell and back already this year!


I agree. I like my poly, it takes a beating. Nice fleet by the way. Did you take pictures of your other equipment? Good luck this year.

I see you dont have a snow foil on your VXT's. How is it without them?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont know we seem to be doing good with out the flaps


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;840095 said:


> Looks pretty good, thats a nice lookin truck too from what I can tell.


Hey didn't you forget, "have fun with it"


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh I have a ton of fun with my new truck.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ColumbiaLand;962499 said:


> I dont know we seem to be doing good with out the flaps


I was thinking of taking mine off. I might try without it on the next storm. Any new pictures?


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

i love the fords great job keep going


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I finally have a new camera and will attempt to get some action pictures at one of large accounts with the loader/snow pusher and of some other commercial accounts tonight/tomorrow.


----------

